# The Movie Thread



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, just watched _American Psycho _last night on Amazon Prime, and thought we needed a movie thread to share about the movies we've seen recently!

If you post, tell us where you saw the movie (theatre, Amazon, Netflix, tv, wherever) to help if we want to try to watch it, too!

So..._American Psycho._ I'd heard good things about it. I have to say that I was underwhelmed. I liked many of the actors but really didn't think the acting was that good. It almost seemed campy to me; I couldn't really take it seriously. What am I missing?

In February, we saw _Spotlight_ in the theatre in San Diego. That was an incredible movie and deserving of the Oscar for best picture. Wow. Best picture I've seen in awhile. Great ensemble cast; very tightly presented.

What movie have you watched lately?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched 10 minutes of _Deadpool_. I think there were more F-bombs and (other swear words, though F certainly was the most prevalent) in that time than words you _can_ say on television. So I went out to the lobby and read a book instead.

Ed watched several movies on his cruise. Liked _The Martian_ and _Bridge of Spies_; didn't care for _Joy_ or _Brooklyn_.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I was surprised that I liked Brooklyn it was good sweet date night movie with my wife we saw a month or two ago.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw Spotlight on Amazon Prime on the Friday before the Oscars.  It's the only Oscar nominated movie I've seen so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Galaxy Quest_ on Netflix. What an ensemble cast, but Mathesar (Enrico Calantoni) stole the show. That's a hard thing to do when you're playing with Alan Rickman, Tim Allen, Tony Shalhoub and Sam Rockwell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Galaxy Quest is one of my favorite moves.  

Watching a movie I'd not heard of called Dark Places with Charlize Theron; pretty good so far!

Betsy


----------



## Spin52 (Sep 6, 2015)

I saw "The Martian' on a flight from London to Seattle the end of February. That seems to be about the only place I see full-length films! Anyway, I enjoyed it and thought Matt Damon's performance was excellent. One of the things I try to do in my books is convince readers that scientists are real people (I come from a family of scientists but the gene skipped me completely) so any TV show or movie that does this gets my vote.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I loved American Psycho. It's twisted but fun.

I saw Deadpool a few weeks ago. Ryan Reynolds is always fun to watch.

Last night, hubby and I watched The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part 2. I can't really say if I liked it or not because these days I'm kind of numb to most things. A rewatch will be required in a few months.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Most recently I watched:

*Hello, My Name is Doris* 
in the theater with me Mum and looooooooooved it! Wonderful and unique story with a great performance by Sally Field

*The Big Short*
on Amazon.. pretty good, a little long. I would like to have seen more of the Christian Bale character (the most interesting imo) and less of the rest.

*He Never Died*
on Netflix... interesting and offbeat thriller, horror with one of my younger days crushes Henry Rollins. (warning, very violent)

*My Big Fat Greek Wedding* (original)
HBO-Go ... with all the hype of the sequel I came upon it yesterday and realized I had not seen it since its original release, cute still holds up for the most part.

* Everything is Copy*
HBO-Go ... excellent documentary on Nora Ephron

*The Woman in White*
on Acorn .... very good version of this classic gothic suspense tale


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Galaxy Quest is one of my favorite moves.
> Betsy


GALAXY QUEST is also one of my favorite movies! I watch it every holiday season (I think of it as a "Christmas" movie b/c I saw it when it opened on Christmas day, lo these many years....;-p)

Just saw GODS OF EGYPT in the theater -- despite bad reviews (maybe b/c low expectations?) -- I really enjoyed it! It's a lot of fun, great special FX, decent story. It's like a superhero movie, only with cooler costumes ;-p I mean, c'mon -- Nicolai Costas-Waldau AND Gerard Butler, running around in leather skirts? What's not to like!? :-D


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Max Dugan_ Returns on Netflix. I don't know why I like this movie since I'm not crazy about Marsha Mason. Matthew Broderick is very young and cute. I think it was his first movie.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw Batman vs Superman, I thought it was good for a Superhero show. Read the reviews and I'm just not sure what people expect for a Superhero show. I'm glad I'm not in that industry because it seems very hard to please people


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw batman vs superman also, besides it being kinda long I enjoyed it. However I went for refills on refreshments often, and restroom breaks so missed scenes here and there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Robin Hood Prince of Thieves. Costner was boring but Rickman was wonderful. Rumor has it that Costner cut out a lot of ARs scenes for that reason but put them back in for the DVD. I'd forgotten about the King Richard surprise at the end.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday I watched Gypsy on TMC... its one of those movies I can watch over and over. This was probably the 6th or 7th time I have seen it and the last time was no more than a year ago! I always start looking up info and may finally get a copy of the book it was based on. Her sister "Dainty June" became June Havoc and also wrote a book I'd like to get a copy of.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Watched the 1964 film *Lilith* with Warren Beatty and Jean Seberg, excellent film way ahead of its time. On TMC, dvd'ed it a few days prior, they have been showing a lot of good stuff lately.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Watched the 1964 film *Lilith* with Warren Beatty and Jean Seberg, excellent film way ahead of its time. On TMC, dvd'ed it a few days prior, they have been showing a lot of good stuff lately.


I think I remember that movie. I'll have to imdb it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just did a search on Amazon Prime for *The Woman in White* and it came up only with *The Woman in Black*. I have Acorn on Amazon Prime. Daniel Radcliffe is in it. Also searched for *Spotlight* on Amazon, but it's a rental or purchase and doesn't come with Prime.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm trying to watch Star Wars: The Force Awakens through Amazon Instant Video. I bought it yesterday. It keeps on buffering. Gack!! Darned AT&T wireless is useless. We'll be getting the Blu-Ray on Tuesday so we'll watch it then.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I just did a search on Amazon Prime for *The Woman in White* and it came up only with *The Woman in Black*. I have Acorn on Amazon Prime. Daniel Radcliffe is in it. Also searched for *Spotlight* on Amazon, but it's a rental or purchase and doesn't come with Prime.


It is def The Woman in White and stars Andrew Lincoln from The Walking Dead... it is part of the Acorn Friday Feature series.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Saw Batman v Superman. Thought it is way over-hated. Not great but not the horror you'd think it was from the critics.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Me and some friends watched Seven Samuri over the weekend (only me and one of my friends had seen it previously).  One of the greatest movies by one of the greatest film makers, Akria Kurusowa (Lucas, Coppola, Scorese, DePalma and countless others have been shaped by Kurusowa).  It was on Blu Ray and the only place you'll find it to stream is HuLU.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

metal134 said:


> Me and some friends watched Seven Samuri over the weekend (only me and one of my friends had seen it previously). One of the greatest movies by one of the greatest film makers, Akria Kurusowa (Lucas, Coppola, Scorese, DePalma and countless others have been shaped by Kurusowa). It was on Blu Ray and the only place you'll find it to stream is HuLU.


As much as I love _The Magnificent Seven_, I've never seen the movie that inspired it.

Watching _Something's Gotta Give_. Loved the scene where Nicholson walks in on Keaton naked. Hysterical. And Keaton sobbing over everything. Hysterical.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Signed up for Starz through Amazon so I can watch the second season of Outlander and found they have a good selection of movies.

Last night I watched _Monsters, Inc._


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

There  is also a free Starz weekend going on... if you have Direct TV. I jut watched Ant-Man and enjoyed it much more than I thought I would. I do like some super hero movies, this one had a lot of humor and Michale Pena stole every scene he was in and I love Paul Rudd. 
Ricki and the Flash is on tonight, with Meryl Streep. I have heard it is much better than people thought. I think it suffered from  being tough to market well. I love Meryl but the promos did not make me want to see it. I will give it a go though since its free!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I watched _The Court Jester_ with Danny Kaye on Starz. It's my favorite movie of his. So many great stars in this movie. Basil Rathbone, Angela Lansbury, Glynnis Johns, Mildred Natwick, Cecil Parker.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watched _The Court Jester_ with Danny Kaye on Starz. It's my favorite movie of his. So many great stars in this movie. Basil Rathbone, Angela Lansbury, Glynnis Johns, Mildred Natwick, Cecil Parker.


the pellet with the poison's in the vessel with the pestle.
the chalice from the palace has the brew that is true.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> the pellet with the poison's in the vessel with the pestle.
> the chalice from the palace has the brew that is true.


Get it? Got it. Good.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> _Galaxy Quest_ on Netflix. What an ensemble cast, but Mathesar (Enrico Calantoni) stole the show. That's a hard thing to do when you're playing with Alan Rickman, Tim Allen, Tony Shalhoub and Sam Rockwell.


I love this movie! The death of Alan Rickman apparently squelched a sequel that was brewing. We will never find out if that's a good thing or a bad thing! Might not have worked well. But there is apparently a plan for some sort of series loosely based on the premise.

In any case, the original is brilliant!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I watched The Uninvited (1944) recently. Good old-fashioned ghost story that depended on atmosphere rather than extensive special effects. I'd never seen it, but apparently it is considered a classic ghost movie. And apparently the first haunted house movie where supernatural ghosts were taken seriously, rather than for laughs, or as fakes created by fraudsters a la Scooby Doo.

The Uninvited (Criterion Collection)

I actually watched the bluray rather than the DVD in the link. Not sure the extra resolution helped that much on this old movie, but it was completely watchable, no film quality issues.

A lady named Gail Russell was the beautiful young love interest, and apparently this was her first film. Her character was supposed to be a nervous and discombobulated because of the haunting. She was effective, but apparently this was more than acting. She was camera shy, nervous, and battled this during the film by drinking heavily. She wasn't able to break the habit, and died of alcoholism about 10 years later.

Bonus SPOILER fun fact:


Spoiler



the movie contains what is held to be one of the earlier film allusions to a lesbian relationship, though it is vague.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Hubby and I went to see Batman V Superman last night. We both enjoyed it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ricki and the Flash, was ok, not really great but ok. I re-watched (for the 4th time I think  ) An Interview with the Vampire.... just a great story, well told. I am always amazed at how good Kirsten Dunst was in this. Both on Starz...

"The Uninvited" is a great movie, that and "The Others" are two of the all time best ghost movies ever!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I love this movie! The death of Alan Rickman apparently squelched a sequel that was brewing. We will never find out if that's a good thing or a bad thing! Might not have worked well. But there is apparently a plan for some sort of series loosely based on the premise.
> 
> In any case, the original is brilliant!


You have seen the GQ twentieth anniversary special, haven't you? It's wonderful.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I watched The Uninvited (1944) recently. Good old-fashioned ghost story that depended on atmosphere rather than extensive special effects. I'd never seen it, but apparently it is considered a classic ghost movie. And apparently the first haunted house movie where supernatural ghosts were taken seriously, rather than for laughs, or as fakes created by fraudsters a la Scooby Doo.
> 
> The Uninvited (Criterion Collection)
> 
> ...


I saw that movie quite some time ago. I think it was on AMC. There's something about an old B&W movie that is super scary.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH and I went to see _The Boss_ with Melissa McCarthy. It was a fun movie, but not laugh out loud funny. She is hit or miss for me. I thought _Spy_ was way funnier.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw The Jungle Book at a 10am show this morning at my local theater. They have these wonderful lazy boy style seats and there were probably less the 25 people in the theater. Perfect! 

I loved it! I think it would be too intense for kids under 10 (of course there were some much younger there ) The little boy is excellent, the CGI amazing and Christopher Walken steals the show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I saw The Jungle Book at a 10am show this morning at my local theater. They have these wonderful lazy boy style seats and there were probably less the 25 people in the theater. Perfect!
> 
> I loved it! I think it would be too intense for kids under 10 (of course there were some much younger there ) The little boy is excellent, the CGI amazing and Christopher Walken steals the show!


Maybe my GD will let me take her.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We recently watched The Martian on Demand.  We liked it a lot.
Also just last week watched The Mockingjay Part 2.  Continued to be true to the books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Last night I watched _Surf's Up_ on Starz which wasn't great. I didn't like the way they kept going back and forth from "documentary" to the story.

Just finished watching _Inside Out_ on Starz. Great animation, good storyline about a little girl who has different characters who control her emotions: joy, sadness, fear, disgust and anger. They have to help her adjust to a move from Minnesota to San Francisco and of course, everything goes wrong. Good movie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

metal134 said:


> Me and some friends watched Seven Samuri over the weekend (only me and one of my friends had seen it previously). One of the greatest movies by one of the greatest film makers, Akria Kurusowa (Lucas, Coppola, Scorese, DePalma and countless others have been shaped by Kurusowa). It was on Blu Ray and the only place you'll find it to stream is HuLU.


My father was a big Akira Kurosawa fan and back in the day, you had to seek out his movies (not shown on TV and cable didn't exist--we're talking 196. A local high school was having an International Film Festival and The Seven Samurai was on the list. Off we went--I was probably 13. Since my father raved about this movie, I tried really hard to pay attention, reading all the subtitles and so on. Since it was a "movie" (ie, film on reels)--we watched Reel 1. Then we watched Reel 2. At this point, I didn't think the movie made much sense but I kept trying to pay attention. Then Reel 3 came on and suddenly, lots of people who were dead in "reel 2" were suddenly back on screen.

It turns out that the kid in the projection booth mixed up reels 2 and 3 (showing them out of order). He did replay Reel 3 at the end, but at that point, I was totally wiped out and had no idea what was going on.

I've never been able to watch a Kurosawa film since.

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Last night we watched The Divergent. Not as much like The Hunger Games as it was like Enders Game.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw Eye in the Sky this weekend. Much better than I expected. Really showed hard doing the most right thing is in war and sometimes there is not a right option


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My PBS station aired *Chariots of Fire *Saturday and I watched on DVR. Saw it in a theater in 1982.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Saturday night watched The Revenant on my TV via Amazon Prime rental.  Boring.  I don't like action movies.  I do like character driven movies.  Except for the bear brawl, there was no action.  There weren't many other characters than Hugh Glass. There wasn't much of an acting stretch for DiCaprio in the movie.  He won best Oscar for that "performance"?!    Very good that the movie did not win best Oscar.  Cinematographer deserved his Oscar.  If you don't see The Revenant, you're not missing anything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Watched _Mr. Smith Goes to Washington_ last night on our local PBS station. So good. Enjoyed it immensely!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I watched The Uninvited (1944) recently. Good old-fashioned ghost story that depended on atmosphere rather than extensive special effects. I'd never seen it, but apparently it is considered a classic ghost movie.


I like this movie a lot. I first saw it years ago on broadcast TV. It shows up once in a while and I almost always will watch at least part of it.

Good film.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to have to look for _The Uninvited_. Sounds good!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to have to look for _The Uninvited_. Sounds good!
> 
> Betsy


All that black and white, all those shadows, are much more frightening than full color Hollywood gore.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to have to look for _The Uninvited_. Sounds good!


I see that the 1941 book it's based on (by Dorothy Macardle) is coming back into print this year. I've requested a Kindle version.

Mike


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Primal Fear with Richard Gere.
At times it seems like an ad for alcohol with the characters drinking a lot, even in a judge's chambers with the judge pouring 3, one for herself and one for the prosecuting attorney and one for the defender (Gere).
But there are a lot of twists and turns and many bad guys and gals and twisted warped motives by the boatload of both the good and evil alike.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Primal Fear with Richard Gere.
> At times it seems like an ad for alcohol with the characters drinking a lot, even in a judge's chambers with the judge pouring 3, one for herself and one for the prosecuting attorney and one for the defender (Gere).
> But there are a lot of twists and turns and many bad guys and gals and twisted warped motives by the boatload of both the good and evil alike.


Ooh, I've seen that. Haven't watched it for a while!

Just finished watching the remake of the Manchurian Candidate with Denzel Washington. Still making up my mind about it....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ooh, I've seen that. Haven't watched it for a while!
> 
> Just finished watching the remake of the Manchurian Candidate with Denzel Washington. Still making up my mind about it....
> 
> Betsy


Who played the mother? Angela Lansbury was chilling in that role.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Who played the mother? Angela Lansbury was chilling in that role.


Meryl Streep. She was very good. Denzel was very good. And Leib Schrieber was very good. Just putting it all together, I'm not sure how I felt about it. I may have to watch it again in one setting--I split it into two sittings.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Meryl Streep. She was very good. Denzel was very good. And Leib Schrieber was very good. Just putting it all together, I'm not sure how I felt about it. I may have to watch it again in one setting--I split it into two sittings.
> 
> Betsy


That was one of those movies that was a shocker when it came out, but not one I'd care to watch again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen the original in years; was thinking of watching them back to back some time.


Betsy


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)

Experiments in 1943 and 1984 warp the time space continuum, endangering Earth. Some of the humor in this sci-fi/thriller/drama also gets warped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leaving to go see the Money Monster in a few minutes.

Betsy


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Awakenings
Robin Williams, Robert DeNiro, and Julie Kavner respectively play neurologist, catatonic patient, and longsuffering dedicated nurse at psychiatric hospital as L-DOPA  is prescribed with amazing results for patients. Based on true story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Awakenings
> Robin Williams, Robert DeNiro, and Julie Kavner respectively play neurologist, catatonic patient, and longsuffering dedicated nurse at psychiatric hospital as L-DOPA is prescribed with amazing results for patients. Based on true story.


I saw that one years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Awakenings
> Robin Williams, Robert DeNiro, and Julie Kavner respectively play neurologist, catatonic patient, and longsuffering dedicated nurse at psychiatric hospital as L-DOPA is prescribed with amazing results for patients. Based on true story.


I need to watch that; it's been on my list!

Betsy


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I need to watch that; it's been on my list!
> 
> Betsy


Great movie. Saw it last week on a free over the air channel, think it may have been on Movies network:
http://moviestvnetwork.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Great movie. Saw it last week on a free over the air channel, think it may have been on Movies network:
> http://moviestvnetwork.com/


Thanks, I'll check it out!

_Money Monster,_ that we saw in the theater, was a good popcorn movie.

Watched _The Wild_ last night with Reese Witherspoon. I enjoyed it as the character's personal journey. Hubby, I think, thought it would be a more straightforward story of her hike. . Going to read the book next.

Betsy


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Murphy's Romance

James Garner fights City Hall and wins; Sally Field fights off an adulterous ex-husband come back home looking for the real thing; and for a while, widower Garner and Field fight until inevitable happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Murphy's Romance
> 
> James Garner fights City Hall and wins; Sally Field fights off an adulterous ex-husband come back home looking for the real thing; and for a while, widower Garner and Field fight until inevitable happens.


Love, love, love that movie. Watched that Tuesday night (I think) on the MoviesTV channel. Although I have it on DVD somewhere. Garner got his only Oscar nomination for that movie.

And Sally Fields reportedly said


Spoiler



her onscreen kiss with Garner was the best movie kiss she'd ever had


.

As someone married to an old guy, the movie resonates with me. Hubby loves Garner's line about how many candles to put on his birthday cake "Just set the damn thing on fire."

Can you tell I love this movie? 

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw the new X-Men movie last night. Not sure exactly what I thought about it...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Murphy's Romance
> 
> James Garner fights City Hall and wins; Sally Field fights off an adulterous ex-husband come back home looking for the real thing; and for a while, widower Garner and Field fight until inevitable happens.


Wow! I haven't watched that one in ages. Loved Garner in just about anything.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Another great movie that Murphys Romance led me to watch again is Absence of Malice with Paul Newman and Sally Field.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Another great movie that Murphys Romance led me to watch again is Absence of Malice with Paul Newman and Sally Field.


Great movie, but darker. I have to be in the mood for AoM. But PLN and Field are great, as always!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just saw an interesting trailer for an adaptation of a Jane Austen novella, Lady Susan. Love & Friendship. I think I might just make time to go see it. Especially with Stephen Fry in it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Watched _The Wild_ last night with Reese Witherspoon. I enjoyed it as the character's personal journey. Hubby, I think, thought it would be a more straightforward story of her hike. . Going to read the book next.
> 
> Betsy


I read the book last year or the year before and liked it. Where did you see the movie (wondering if it is on one of the streaming sites)?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I read the book last year or the year before and liked it. Where did you see the movie (wondering if it is on one of the streaming sites)?


Saw it on Cinemax--sorry, meant to include that. I have a package for the time being that has ALL the movie channels and I'm taking advantage of it.

Don't know if it's available for streaming yet.

EDIT: It's available to buy on Amazon, iTunes and GooglePlay. Otherwise, through your cable/satellite package.

EDIT2: Just finished testing several websites that are supposed to help you find where a movie or tv show is available to stream; hated some, others didn't show Wild as available on Amazon, even though I know it is. But finally scored with this website:

http://gowatchit.com

And here's the link for Wild at that site:
https://gowatchit.com/watch/movies/wild-269346

Betsy


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Suddenly, Last Summer

There was a time during 20th Century America when one could be forced into undergoing drastic surgery such as sterilization or lobotomy.  This film looks at that era, with Montgomery Clift starring as a brilliant neurosurgeon, Elizabeth Taylor as his desperate patient, and Katherine Hepburn as the matriarch more concerned about social graces and appearances than genuine love and concern for family.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love, love, love that movie. Watched that Tuesday night (I think) on the MoviesTV channel. Although I have it on DVD somewhere. Garner got his only Oscar nomination for that movie.
> 
> And Sally Fields reportedly said
> 
> ...


Genuine chemistry between Fields and Garner. Felt like I was watching a couple of friends in real life.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Suddenly, Last Summer
> 
> There was a time during 20th Century America when one could be forced into undergoing drastic surgery such as sterilization or lobotomy. This film looks at that era, with Montgomery Clift starring as a brilliant neurosurgeon, Elizabeth Taylor as his desperate patient, and Katherine Hepburn as the matriarch more concerned about social graces and appearances than genuine love and concern for family.


Stellar cast. I'll put it on my list.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Stellar cast. I'll put it on my list.


And written by Tennessee Williams (play) and Gore Vidal (screenplay). Wow! Not familiar with this one, somehow.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053318/

According to https://gowatchit.com/watch/movies/suddenly-last-summer-48635 it's available for rent on Amazon but also available on YouTube in its entirety.

There's a PBS version that was done starring Rob Lowe and Maggie Smith that would be fun to see, but doesn't seem to be available.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Saw it on Cinemax--sorry, meant to include that. I have a package for the time being that has ALL the movie channels and I'm taking advantage of it.
> 
> Don't know if it's available for streaming yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Got some ideas on on one of those web sites.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Watched _The Shop Around the Corner_ last night, with Jimmy Stewart. This was the original (1940) that was redone as _You've Got Mail_ with Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan.

Fun--before Jimmy Stewart became so "Jimmy Stewart"--none of the stuttering drawl.

Betsy


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Watched _The Shop Around the Corner_ last night, with Jimmy Stewart. This was the original (1940) that was redone as _You've Got Mail_ with Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan.
> 
> Fun--before Jimmy Stewart became so "Jimmy Stewart"--none of the stuttering drawl.
> 
> Betsy


Have always wondered who came up with his stuttering drawl, Stewart or a screenwriter or a director or...?


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Watched _The Shop Around the Corner_ last night, with Jimmy Stewart. This was the original (1940) that was redone as _You've Got Mail_ with Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan.
> 
> Fun--before Jimmy Stewart became so "Jimmy Stewart"--none of the stuttering drawl.
> 
> Betsy


The 1949 remake, In the Good Old Summertime, starring Judy Garland and Van Johnson isn't too bad. I still like Ernst Lubitsch's original though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> The 1949 remake, In the Good Old Summertime, starring Judy Garland and Van Johnson isn't too bad. I still like Ernst Lubitsch's original though.


Thanks! I watched _In the Good Old Summertime_ years ago, probably before I'd heard of _The Shop Around the Corner_ so I didn't connect them.

https://gowatchit.com/watch/movies/in-the-good-old-summertime-23373

Looking, it's available to rent from Amazon. I'll put it on my watch list!

 
In the Good Old Summertime

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a little behind in posting.

Wednesday: Batman Begins - rented from Amazon
Thursday: The Dark Knight - rented from Amazon

Both picked by GD who I'm taking care of over the summer. I think I'll be watching a lot more movies.

I didn't want to rent the third movie because we had so much to do, I knew we couldn't finish it today.

So, today we watched War Games which I have on instant video. GD loved it. Just goes to show that good movies are timeless.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Suddenly

You think ol' Blue Eyes was just a crooner?  Frank Sinatra was as good an actor as singer. In this one, he is a psychotic hitman, so intense that the rest of the cast at times look like props.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

sstroble said:


> Suddenly
> 
> You think ol' Blue Eyes was just a crooner? Frank Sinatra was as good an actor as singer. In this one, he is a psychotic hitman, so intense that the rest of the cast at times look like props.


I'll always remember him in The First Deadly Sin (1980) as Detective Edward X. Delaney. He played the role so well, it reminds me of how I keep thinking of Morgan Freeman when reading James Patterson's Alex Cross series. So, I whole heartedly agree on his acting talent.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looking, it's available to rent from Amazon. I'll put it on my watch list!


Maybe related, maybe not, but another one two punch, original and remake, is:

Love Affair (1939), Leo McCarey // Charles Boyer and Irene Dunne

An Affair to Remember (1957), Leo McCarey // Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr

Yup, Leo McCarey remade his own movie! I like both of them, but have a soft spot for the original with Irene Dunne.

And of course the 1993 film Sleepless in Seattle is inspired by both of them, and has the really funny exchange between the guys and gals referring to An Affair to Remember's Empire State Building scene.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> Maybe related, maybe not, but another one two punch, original and remake, is:
> 
> Love Affair (1939), Leo McCarey // Charles Boyer and Irene Dunne
> 
> ...


There was also a remake starring Warren Beatty and Annette Benning, I think also called Love Affair

And yes, I love when the guys in Sleepless in Seattle tear up over the Dirty Dozen.

Hitchcock remade at least one of his own movies....or maybe two. I think there were two versions of Gaslight and two versions of The Man Who Knew Too Much? Saying that from memory, so I may be wrong about the second one. But I've seen both versions of Gaslight.

Betsy


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gaslight...


Such a great film. You know I never knew that one of the definitions of the word gaslight refers to the film:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> Such a great film. You know I never knew that one of the definitions of the word gaslight refers to the film:


Yeah, we talk about "Gaslighting" someone all the time because of the film.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching The Martian on HBO now...enjoying it more than I did the book....


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Watched The French Connection (1971) on TCM last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> Watched The French Connection (1971) on TCM last night.


Great movie. The first R-rated movie to win the Best Picture Oscar. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> Watched The French Connection (1971) on TCM last night.


Glad I watched that one when I was young. I wouldn't have watched it now and would have missed out on a great movie.

_Minions _on Netflix last night. Not as good as I thought it would be although I liked Scarlett Overkill and her husband Herb. They were very cute together besides being murderous villains. Lots of good characters including The Queen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> _Minions _on Netflix last night. Not as good as I thought it would be although I liked Scarlett Overkill and her husband Herb. They were very cute together besides being murderous villains. Lots of good characters including The Queen.


People keep telling me that I must watch Minions....I don't watch that many animated films so I'm still on the fence.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night I watched _The Italian Job_ (the original one from 1969 with Michael Caine). It's been probably ten years or so since I'd watched it. I got the DVD from Netflix because of the extras, such as the documentary about making the film, and also I listened to the running commentary two people associated with the production. Very interesting. Now that I know why the ending is as it is, and what the plans were, I'm not annoyed by it anymore.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Now that I know why the ending is as it is, and what the plans were, I'm not annoyed by it anymore.




Bite your tongue! Cult classic for all Mini owners. Our Mini club has a get together to watch it as a group every year or so, and I've seen it in the theater twice! (Not in 1969, though!). "You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off" is quoted all the time at Mini Meets. For Mini owners, it's the equivalent of "Rocky Horror Picture Show." We can pretty much recite the dialog of the whole movie. 






My DVD of it is OLD. If there is one out with extras as you describe, I'll have to get one!

I do have this book:

 Making of the Italian Job

And one of the stunt drivers from the movie was a speaker at one of our meets.

Our Mini (the red one) at the meet in 2015.









OK, fangirl moment over! 

Betsy


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Warning: the site below is addicting. Also can be frustrating if the movie/actor/director you type in the search bar comes up with more than 1 hit. Have had 5 or 6 movies with the same name pop up sometimes.

http://www.allmovie.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> People keep telling me that I must watch Minions....I don't watch that many animated films so I'm still on the fence.
> 
> Betsy


It was okay, but not nearly as good as Despicable Me.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched a couple of good ones on Amazon, East Side Sushi, great little foodie movie. Well worth paying for if you like good, small indies. Also enjoyed The Age of Adeline streaming on prime!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bite your tongue! Cult classic for all Mini owners. Our Mini club has a get together to watch it as a group every year or so, and I've seen it in the theater twice! (Not in 1969, though!). "You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off" is quoted all the time at Mini Meets. For Mini owners, it's the equivalent of "Rocky Horror Picture Show." We can pretty much recite the dialog of the whole movie.
> 
> My DVD of it is OLD. If there is one out with extras as you describe, I'll have to get one!
> 
> ...


I think the author of the book was interviewed on the documentary, and maybe was one of the commentors during the film. I looked the book up and saw there was a paperback for about $8 and a Kindle version for ~$14. I'm thinking paperback for this one, not just because of the price.

Also in 1969, a similar line from a another good movie: "You think you used enough dynamite, Butch?"  

There was an interesting three-part documentary about the current Mini factory at Oxford that aired back around the first of the year on BBCA, anchored by James May (of _Top Gear_ fame). That factory is just amazing. May ordered a Mini and more or less followed it through the building process.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Saturday night I watched The Empire Strikes Back for the first time in...forever! This was also the first time I had seen the re-edit with improved special-effects done in the late 1990s that has drawn so much negative comment from fans. I saw the original version of this over and over again in the 70s and 80s in theaters and then on VHS, but I don't think I've seen it since the early 90s or maybe even before that.

I am going to spoiler cover this, even though I'm confident anyone who has the slightest intention of ever seeing the movie is well familiar with it now. There's at least one spoiler for the new movie in here as well.



Spoiler



The romance between Han and Leia that they both insist on denying looms much larger for me now than it did in my memory. Perhaps I'm getting more romantic in my old age. Although I remember the movie well enough to quote large blocks of dialogue from memory after twenty-plus years, there are still a number of "moments" between them that I didn't remember at all.





Spoiler



It is still a wonderful fun romp, though the military geek in me keeps trying to critique the big battle on Hoth early in the movie, even as my movie-watching self tells me to shut up and enjoy the show. The enhanced special effects scenes edited in don't stick out for me like they do for so many fans. Though occasionally I am jerked out of my nostalgic reverie by something that "wasn't there in the original." I do find it jerks me out of being immersed once or twice in the movie. Overall, the positive gee whizzes of niftier scenes outweigh the couple of jerks into analyzing what I see now versus my memories.

Of course this is the first time I have seen it since I saw episode seven. I find my self wishing we knew stories of Han and Leia's presumably stormy marriage. Maybe in some of these books that fill in between the movies.



Worth seeing again if you're a fan of the movie and haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel the same way about _Tom Jones_. I saw that movie in theaters every day for a week. Even after, I saw it quite a few more times. It got so if you played a piece of the music, I could tell you what scene it came from. Then Tony Richardson decided to re-edit and updated some of the music. I can't watch the movie any more. It keeps throwing me for a loop.

I recently saw Mrs. Fitzpatrick in an episode of Midsomer Murders. I can't believe I recognized her after all these years. Not so much recognized her as Mrs. Fitzpatrick, but I knew I'd seen her before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I think the author of the book was interviewed on the documentary, and maybe was one of the commentors during the film. I looked the book up and saw there was a paperback for about $8 and a Kindle version for ~$14. I'm thinking paperback for this one, not just because of the price.
> 
> Also in 1969, a similar line from a another good movie: "You think you used enough dynamite, Butch?"
> 
> ...


Yes! We have the paperback version; it's definitely the way to go.

Will have to look up the documentary--sounds great! We have a 2002 MINI Cooper S to go with the 1968 Austin Mini Cooper S.

Betsy


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great movie. The first R-rated movie to win the Best Picture Oscar.
> 
> Betsy


re: The French Connection (1971)

Cool!

In 1972, it won the picture, director, actor, adapted screenplay, and editing - just missing the top five - which are picture, director actor, actress, screenplay. Only 3 films have won the top 5:

It Happened One Night (1934)
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975), and
The Silence of the Lambs (1991)


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

A Pigeon Sat on a Branch Reflecting on Existence (2015), Roy Andersson

Third installment in his being a human being trilogy; the first two being Songs from the Second Floor (2000) and You, the Living (2007).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The King and I 
Tonight we treated ourselves watching this classic.
Yul Brinner and Deborah Kerr.  And Rita Moreno played the Burmese girl who did not want to marry the king.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> The King and I
> Tonight we treated ourselves watching this classic.
> Yul Brinner and Deborah Kerr. And Rita Moreno played the Burmese girl who did not want to marry the king.


Love this movie so much!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> The King and I
> Tonight we treated ourselves watching this classic.
> Yul Brinner and Deborah Kerr. And Rita Moreno played the Burmese girl who did not want to marry the king.


I actually attended an estate sale for the Walter Lang family, he was the director of the King and I. I was able to snag a few old cameras that belong to him (sold a couple but kept 1) and a very rare photo of Carole Lombard taken when she was about 2 years old! He and his wife were very close friends with her. The perks of living in Los Angeles!

Also finally watched the movie Brooklyn the other night and loved it. Very well done, beautifully acted and photographed.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Will have to look up the documentary--sounds great! We have a 2002 MINI Cooper S to go with the 1968 Austin Mini Cooper S.


I think this is it: _James May's Build a Car in 24 Hours_. It's on Amazon streaming (and digital download), but not Prime. They want $1.99 rental for each of the 3 episodes.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I think this is it: _James May's Build a Car in 24 Hours_. It's on Amazon streaming (and digital download), but not Prime. They want $1.99 for each of the 3 episodes.
> 
> Mike


Woohoo, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watched _Into the Woods_ on Starz yesterday.

Very enjoyable musical version of four fairy tales with an HEA until it all went horribly wrong. Still, I'd recommend it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Watched Bridge of Spies last night.
I liked it a lot.
Tom Hanks at his best.  The background story of the erection of the Berlin wall brought back memories.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched Eddie the Eagel on Amazon. I love a good sports themed movie and this one is about the ultimate underdog. One note I found interesting that I read, was the real Eddie said the actual training was much more brutal in real life. Much is fictionalized but very entertaining and directed by Dexter Fletcher... any other Bugsy Malone fans might remember he played Babyface!






FYI mods: the Youtube link maker on here no longer seems to work?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Good Dinosaur on Starz. Not up to the usual Pixar standards. The characters, not even the cave baby, were as endearing as they should be. It took about three quarters of the movie before I felt any connection at all. 

Not that it was a bad movie. It just wasn't as good as it should have been.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Watched Bridge of Spies last night.
> I liked it a lot.
> Tom Hanks at his best. The background story of the erection of the Berlin wall brought back memories.


Thanks for reminding me about this one. It's definitely one I want to see.

Watched _Austenland_ the other day when I was up late. I'd read the book, and enjoyed the movie as a diversion.

Betsy


----------

